# Secret Bass Fishing Technique



## Emmett

Required Material!


1 Medium Action Fishing Rod
1 Schimano Baitcaster
1 Roll 6 Lb Test
1 Fisherman
1 Texas Rig on line
2 oz Garlic Juice
1 syringe
1 6" Zoom Cotton Candy Plastic Worm



OK Boys, I don't know why in the hell I am doing this but I am going to share an ancient family secret with you that will net you more bass than you can fit in your livewell. Thank me later. 


Carefully insert a long needled syringe containing 2 or so ounces of garlic juice into one end of a plastic worm. Make it go as far in as possible and be careful NOT to allow it to penetrate the sides of the worm as you will then have a leak and that ain't good. Withdraw the needle almost all the way out of the worm. While leaving the needle in shoot the cavity you created with the garlic juice leaving only the one hole at the end that you created with the needle. Carefully attach your worm without puncturing the garlic juice cavity. 

HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bass Love Garlic! It is known that the strong scent of garlic has been used in fish bait lures for years. All the spray on bait juices have it. Our Bass at Lake Lanier love it and request it by name! You'll see!


----------



## glockmail

Does this only work on Georgia fish?


----------



## archangel

Works in Nevada too!..however so does a cold six pack of beer...after this and a hot sunny day...who really cares if ya caught em' or not!


----------



## dilloduck

Emmett said:


> Required Material!
> 
> 
> 1 Medium Action Fishing Rod
> 1 Schimano Baitcaster
> 1 Roll 6 Lb Test
> 1 Fisherman
> 1 Texas Rig on line
> 2 oz Garlic Juice
> 1 syringe
> 1 6" Zoom Cotton Candy Plastic Worm
> 
> 
> 
> OK Boys, I don't know why in the hell I am doing this but I am going to share an ancient family secret with you that will net you more bass than you can fit in your livewell. Thank me later.
> 
> 
> Carefully insert a long needled syringe containing 2 or so ounces of garlic juice into one end of a plastic worm. Make it go as far in as possible and be careful NOT to allow it to penetrate the sides of the worm as you will then have a leak and that ain't good. Withdraw the needle almost all the way out of the worm. While leaving the needle in shoot the cavity you created with the garlic juice leaving only the one hole at the end that you created with the needle. Carefully attach your worm without puncturing the garlic juice cavity.
> 
> HOLD ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bass Love Garlic! It is known that the strong scent of garlic has been used in fish bait lures for years. All the spray on bait juices have it. Our Bass at Lake Lanier love it and request it by name! You'll see!



Do you rig that worm Texas or Carolina style after you garlic it up?  ( Thanks BTW--I know how important these kinds of secrets are! )


----------



## Mr. P

My secret, and it works on any kind of fish anywhere, ready? 








One or two sticks of dynamite.:tongue1:


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:


> My secret, and it works on any kind of fish anywhere, ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One or two sticks of dynamite.:tongue1:



And don't think for a second that I wouldn't use it if I had the chance. Fish taste good!:food1:


----------



## MTNHMDOC

Mr. P said:


> My secret, and it works on any kind of fish anywhere, ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One or two sticks of dynamite.:tongue1:



Get the old crank phone and hook chains up to it drop 1 end to the bottum and hang 1 over the edge then crank on it. They wll come to the top and jump in the boat! But I had it taken away so beer and garlic will work for know.


----------



## jackieblue2002

What about using fresh garlic juice?  It this OK?  Love the smell of garlic anyway
Thanks


----------

